# Off Topic > Suggestions for Improvement >  > [SOLVED] Converts to lower case?

## Jacc

http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ml#post3484522

No matter how I tried I could not make it keep the upper case. Excelforum converts my formula to lower case as soon as I post it. It doesn't happend all the time but it is certainly annoying when it happens. Is this a known bug or is it just in my browser or something?

----------


## Jacc

...and again. 
http://www.excelforum.com/excel-form...ml#post3484559

----------


## FDibbins

I have not seen that from my side, and have just posted a test on your 1st link, I used upper, and it came out upper.

I am using win 7 with IE 8

----------


## arlu1201

Since you tested this in the development forum and found it working fine, can we mark this thread as solved?  :Smilie:

----------


## Jacc

Certainly!  :Smilie:  Some discussion here (link) also where shg states that it is an anti-shout thing that kicks in if you're entire post is upper case.
http://www.excelforum.com/developmen...ml#post3484726

----------

